# Sassy Seffra



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

This sassy little Hen is the King's Queen. A cage of their own with a nest box in it would result in instant chick's. She has little use for me unless I have a nutriberry in my hand, but that is OK with me, it makes me love her even more...



She doesn't care to pose like her good friend Samara, so I had to shoo her to a swing, and take what I could get....



Maybe if I turn away and close my eye's, he will go away...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

A beautiful lady and I think she knows it!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*she is beautiful!!*


----------



## kaka (Jun 22, 2014)

jonah said:


> This sassy little Hen is the King's Queen. A cage of their own with a nest box in it would result in instant chick's. She has little use for me unless I have a nutriberry in my hand, but that is OK with me, it makes me love her even more...


She is Queen


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I love her looks!! It looks like that both girls are budgie models!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Seffra is definitely Royalty - no question about it.
King Solomon has good taste. 

I love the 1st picture of her looking over her shoulder at you.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Cody said:


> A beautiful lady and I think she knows it!


Seffra and I thank you...



BirdCrazyJill said:


> *she is beautiful!!*


Thank you Jill...



**** said:


> She is Queen


Yes, in the land of Solomon, she is the main lady....thank you Arif...



despoinaki said:


> I love her looks!! It looks like that both girls are budgie models!


Thank you Despina...they are both very pretty Hen's in my eye's.......



FaeryBee said:


> *Seffra is definitely Royalty - no question about it.
> King Solomon has good taste.
> 
> I love the 1st picture of her looking over her shoulder at you.*


The King had two good ones to choose from...actually, she chose him...LOL...

I liked that pic too Deb. She act's all stand offish, and I often take it to heart, but truth is, if she was my only bird, we would be best bud's...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, finally new photos of her royal highness! Shes got a very commanding posture we all have to bow down to. :bowdown:


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Such a beautiful Queen for sure , She is looking at you like get that camera out of here lol..


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I love budgie photos!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow she is a queen of hearts and sassy Seffra is one beautiful bird and I think that she knows it to.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

kwatson said:


> Such a beautiful Queen for sure , She is looking at you like get that camera out of here lol..


Thank's Kim...
Yeah...she doesn't like her space invaded unless it involves a nutriberry...



kcladyz said:


> I love budgie photos!


Heidi....me too....



LynandIndigo said:


> Wow she is a queen of hearts and sassy Seffra is one beautiful bird and I think that she knows it to.


Thank you Lyn...I think she does too...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

She is certainly a lady that knows her position, can't wait for that nest box and cage! the chicks will be divine I am sure. You have chosen your flock very wisely, Randy they all are lovely and I never tire of seeing them here on TB keep the pictures coming regularly.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Seffra is beautiful, she really has the countenance of a true budgie queen! The title suits her well.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What a beautiful bird she is! I love that last picture "... maybe he'll go away". :laughing:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> She is certainly a lady that knows her position, can't wait for that nest box and cage! the chicks will be divine I am sure. You have chosen your flock very wisely, Randy they all are lovely and I never tire of seeing them here on TB keep the pictures coming regularly.


Thank you Cathy...They will probably all grow old before I ever feel able to try breeding...



aluz said:


> Your Seffra is beautiful, she really has the countenance of a true budgie queen! The title suits her well.


Thank you from both Seffra and I, Ana...



eduardo said:


> *What a beautiful bird she is! I love that last picture "... maybe he'll go away". :laughing:*


Thank you Dee...


----------

